# Is there a shopping cart out there that has a simple "drag-and-drop" feature for creating the design?



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

I am at the point where I want to start creating my website/shopping cart design and I have no programming knowledge. I know I could learn it if needed, but would prefer not to have to. And I dont really want to hire someone to do it for me.

I just downloaded Zen-cart yesterday and I think it will take me a long time to learn it, if I want a unique sight. I am not looking to make anything real fancy, but I dont want it to look anything like the standard template that is given.

*Question: Is there a shopping cart out there that has a "drag-and-drop" feature for creating the design of the website?*

My current host (hostgator) has this if I were to be creating my website with their website building tool and I really like it, but I have not found a shopping cart that does anything like this. 

I dont mind paying a small onetime fee, but of course if there is a good free one, that is perfect.

If there is something like this out there, how good is it, and will it work with Hostgator?

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is one
ImpressPages CMS - web CMS with drag & drop interface


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

gnizitigid said:


> Here is one
> ImpressPages CMS - web CMS with drag & drop interface


It doesn't look like this is shopping cart, unless I am missing something.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

I think i will be able to find one for you, let me know

Do you want to design Front END as drag and drop
Or you want products to be dragged and dropped in shop cart (Like in prestashop)


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

I want to be able to design the shopping cart with a "drag-and-drop". For example, I have seen website hosts who have this and it allows the website designer to select a "widget" (i.e. photo, text, etc.) and place it on the website builder and then upload an image or type in text. No programming knowledge needed.

And I am hoping that if such a shopping cart exists that I do not loose all the great applications supported on other shopping carts that I have seen highly recommended on this forum (i.e. sen-cart, opencart, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## sanjananb (Apr 27, 2012)

coreyalderin said:


> I am at the point where I want to start creating my website/shopping cart design and I have no programming knowledge. I know I could learn it if needed, but would prefer not to have to. And I dont really want to hire someone to do it for me.
> 
> I just downloaded Zen-cart yesterday and I think it will take me a long time to learn it, if I want a unique sight. I am not looking to make anything real fancy, but I dont want it to look anything like the standard template that is given.
> 
> ...


Try this Free Ecommerce Software | AJAX Shopping Cart with Paypal & Google Checkout


----------



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

I found 3d cart very easy to use, you can drag and drop most elements around.


----------



## coreyalderin (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I actually started using Zencart after not being able to find a good site that did a drag-and-drop. It takes some time to learn it but I am starting to get teh hang of it.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

have you tried Wix.com?


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

Try wix.com it'd the best drag and drop html5 editor, however as a designer myself, I say get a book on Wordpress

Sent from my Desire HD using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Try to make a custom CMS for your site, which controls your site, like you may change your site content, add new products delete the old ones and change prices etc many more. This type of site is very light and SEO/Search engine friendly. If you don't have access to make try to hire a company for this purpose.


----------

